# How Do I Overclock my Graphic Card? Nvidia GeForce 9100



## vita1ce

Nvidia GeForce 9100
300w powersupply

i also got a 700w powersupply sitting incase 300w isnt enough support the maximum capacity of the graphic card


Can anyone help/teach me how to overclock my graphic card?
thx.


----------



## Phædrus241

The 9100 is an integrated graphics chipset, not a true graphics card, and thus it isn't possible to overclock it. If you want better gaming performance, tell us your system's specifications (the motherboard, CPU, RAM, and the brand and model of that 700w power supply) and also a budget and we can recommend a good card.


----------



## vita1ce

4gb ram
amd phenom x3
triple-core
hp pavilion pc

brand of the 700w is rocketfish model : RF-700W PS

bought this brand new compuiter for 900 including 3 year warranty and stuff. no more budget. 
what do you recommend?


----------



## Phædrus241

Ouch. $900? Was it an OEM? Let me guess, big quad core CPU, 4-8GB of RAM, big hard drive, and they gave you a POS graphics card like the 9100. You also could have done better on the PSU, the Rocketfish 700w costs about $160 I think and is a mediocre unit, while the Corsair tx750w is an order of magnitude better and costs $120.

Unless you have more money or can return the computer and/or power supply there isn't much you can do. The Rocketfish 700w isn't a great PSU but it isn't trash, it should manage a Radeon 4850, I even ran a Radeon 4870 on it though that's shaving it just a hair thin for that unit.


----------



## vita1ce

uhm if i had budget. i could buy GeForce 9400 GT

GeForce 9400 GT isnt intergrated with the motherboard is it?
if it isnt how much would you think it would cost.


----------



## grimx133

I curious about why you want to, what is it that you hope to achieve? 
If it's gaming, the 9400GT is fairly low end, a 9500 or 9600 can be picked up for pretty much the same price, if you catch the right sale. I snagged a 9600GSO for an after rebate price of 40CAD, there are deals out there.


----------



## vita1ce

grimx133 said:


> I curious about why you want to, what is it that you hope to achieve?
> If it's gaming, the 9400GT is fairly low end, a 9500 or 9600 can be picked up for pretty much the same price, if you catch the right sale. I snagged a 9600GSO for an after rebate price of 40CAD, there are deals out there.


yeah unfortunately i dont know where the deals are 
all the computer stores i used to know have moved.
my only source for electronics is like bestbuy or futureshop 

i live in Richmond B.C Canada by the way.


----------



## grimx133

Well there you go, www.ncix.com is where I do most of my ordering, and I think that they have a Richmond store.
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=42599&promoid=1058 
They have two left at that price, surprised they lasted this long.
60 bucks and a 20 rebate.

Yep, they have a Richmond store.
http://www.ncix.com/contact/


----------



## vita1ce

Uhmm... can you tell me what best kind of a gaming computer engine i can get with a budget of 700$-900$? as in buying parts and putting it together, not a whole computer set.

I've looked through that website and i'm not sure which to choose from. ;s


----------



## grimx133

Not sure exactly what you mean, upgrading your current machine? Or starting fresh, perhaps using whatever you can out of the current one? 

If you're just trying to make your machine better for gaming, all you probably need is a video card. The 9600GSO I linked above is a mid-range card that would probably be fine. It does depend on the cpu too, but a phenom x3 should be fine.


----------



## vita1ce

i mean what kind of gaming engine can i get with 700$-900$
like the best system within that range of money. cuz i want to build my own computer.
I basically want to know what are the best parts i can get within that budget range that suits for gaming.. for exmaple the video card/ powersupply/hard drive etc...


----------



## grimx133

Not including peripheral things like monitor, speakers, kb and mouse etc. You can build a decent system for 7-900. 

Take a look at this sticky by linderman.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-are-6-suggested-models-with-spec-367415.html 
Then price out similar components at ncix. You'll save the shipping, but do have to pay PST. Now that I think of it, it's probably cheaper for me since I pay the shipping, but just GST since I'm not in BC.
I'll be back later on, unfortunately work happens.


----------



## Phædrus241

This should be a good build:

Case:
Antec 300 ATX Mid Tower
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042
$49.95

Motherboard:
Asus P5Q Pro Turbo LGA775 Intel P45
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131377
$134.99

CPU:
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0GHz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037
$167.99

RAM:
OCZ Platinum 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 1066 CL5
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227298
$51.99

Graphics Card:
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 4870 1GB GDDR5
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102825
$149.99

Power Supply:
Corsair tx650w
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005
$99.99

Hard Drive:
Western Digital Caviar Black 750GB 7200RPM SATA
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136283
$79.99

Optical Drive:
LG DVD Burner BLack SATA 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136167
$31.99

Operating System:
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 x64 w/ Windows 7 upgrade
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116677
$109.99

TOTAL:
$886.87

Do NOT cut cost on the PSU. A lot of people are tempted to do so. Most of the time they regret it later on. If you want to cut cost down you could lower the CPU to an E7600 or E7500 without major losses in performance, but this is a good setup for the money.


----------



## grimx133

Problem there is that's in US newegg prices. Ncix has a brick and mortar store, so much nicer to be able to pick things up, and a massive bonus if something is doa and needs to be exchanged. I'll take a look at the ncix site.


----------



## grimx133

I used notepad, if the copying hoses the links I'll fix them.


Antec 300
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=29812&vpn=THREE HUNDRED&manufacture=Antec&promoid=1058
58 bucks - though that's on sale

Asus P5Q Pro Turbo
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=37207&vpn=P5Q PRO TURBO&manufacture=ASUS
135 

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=27784&vpn=BX80570E8400&manufacture=Intel&promoid=1058
190

OCZ platinum 2x2 kit of 1066Mhz.
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=29623&vpn=OCZ2P10664GK&manufacture=OCZ Technology&promoid=1058
I din't run it through the configurator, always a good plan to check
with the ram manufacturer before ordering.
56 after rebate

Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 1GB GDDR5
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=34161&vpn=11133-19-20R&manufacture=SAPPHIRE
185 ish The only vapour-x was 256 dollaros, wee bit pricey

Corsair tx650w 
The 750 is cheaper today. 
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=26415&vpn=CMPSU-750TX&manufacture=Corsair&promoid=1058
90 after rebate

Western Digital Caviar Black 750GB 7200RPM SATA
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=30999&vpn=WD7501AALS&manufacture=Western Digital WD
106 The 640GB is 77, that's a lot to ay for the 110GB difference

LG burner GH22NS50 
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=40435&vpn=GH22NS50&manufacture=LG Electronics
38

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 x64 w/ Windows 7 upgrade
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=40693&vpn=66I-03525&manufacture=Microsoft
160

ok, what's the damage here eh.

$1018.CAD

Better than I expected. Depending on what's on sale at the time
of order, that could go up or down some.


----------



## Phædrus241

> I din't run it through the configurator, always a good plan to check
> with the ram manufacturer before ordering.


I have that exact kit running in a P5Q Pro, which the Pro Turbo is a revised version of. I usually figure it's a safe bet on the P5Q boards.


----------



## grimx133

Yah, and OCZ is a little slim with it's configurator. I like the reaper I use, but those heatpipes sure can get in the way of a decent sized hsf.

And thanks for pointing out the speeling mistook, doesn't happen often, and you just had to quote it eh.

All good kit, though I'd probably change a few things. More of a personal preference thing, nothing to do with performance.


----------



## vita1ce

this is great guys thanks alot. 
got another question though. Instead of *Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 1GB GDDR5* i want to get a NVIDIA graphic card because i;m more use to it when it comes to its properties and stuff. Which kind of NVIDIA Graphic card should i get thats around the same cost and power as Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 1GB GDDR5? cuz im idk how to compare Radeon's graphic card power with NVIDIA


----------



## grimx133

GTS 250 or if you catch a real good sale, a GTX 260 Core 216.

I usually get evga cards for nVidia, but this is a good deal.
http://www.ncix.com/products/index....6-OCv4&manufacture=MSI/MicroStar&promoid=1058 
There's usually a decent one on sale, this one is from msi.

Another 30 bucks or so for an evga card.


----------



## vita1ce

i asume rebate is only if you order online right?


----------



## Phædrus241

Here are some cards in order of performance:

GeForce 9500GT / Radeon 4650
GeForce 9600GT
Radeon 4670
GeForce 9800GT / Radeon 4770
Radeon 4850
GeForce GTS250 / GeForce 9800GTX+ / GeForce 8800GTX (these are all the same card with minor revisions)
GeForce GTX260 / Radeon 4870
GeForce GTX270 (discontinued) / Radeon 4890
GeForce GTX275
GeForce GTX280 (mostly discontinued) / Radeon 4850x2
GeForce 9800GX2 (mostly discontinued)
GeForce GTX285 
Radeon 4870x2
GeForce GTX295

In your price range you want to look at between the 9800GT/4770 (require 500-600w PSU) and the GTX260/4870 (require 650-750w PSU).


----------



## vita1ce

thx alot everyone for the help. i funally got things settled down. ordered it and comes within 5 days


----------



## vita1ce

Phædrus2401 said:


> Here are some cards in order of performance:
> In your price range you want to look at between the *9800GT/4770 (require 500-600w PSU)* and the GTX260/4870 (require 650-750w PSU).



uhmm forgot to ask. when u say a 9800gt requires 500-600w, is that after or before the video card is overclocked? i'm most likely going to overclock my video card and i'm wondering if i'm going to have to buy a brand new power supply. *hope now cuz im broke *


----------



## greenbrucelee

BFG do a an overclocked GTX260 for a similar price in www.overclockers.co.uk I know your in canada but I am not sure if they will ship to you or not.


----------



## Phædrus241

If you're going to overclock you should look at the upper end of the recommended range, in the case of a 9800GT that's 550-650w. Anything less than a quality 500w with at least 28A on the +12V rail (total of 30-32A if it has a dual rail configuration) is in the danger zone, and overclocking uses more power than when the component is at stock speeds.

We usually don't recommend overclocking video cards, it's a relatively minor improvement in performance for the increase in heat and instability. Usually overclocking your CPU will have more effect on performance and can even make your graphics card run better, because of the higher bus speed.


----------



## vita1ce

I might just OC the CPU then like u said. thanks

I got another problem, this one is completely random and doesnt have to do with overcloking but i'm posting here cuz i dont want to bother and make it in other threads. this is a simple question anyway. I just checked my reciept for the new PC i ordered and realized I did'nt order a sound card. 

Is the sound card suppose to be included already? or is it like built in the motherboard or something. 

another silly quiestion here.
What's the point of buying a very expensive sound card? Don't they all sound the same? From what i think, the quality and performance of the sound comes from the quality of the speaker/earphone.


----------



## Phædrus241

Most every motherboard comes with built-in sound.

Sometimes you need a sound card to take full advantage of very, very high end speaker systems, and also 7.1 setups. The reason I own one is for recording music, since I have yet to find a motherboard with decent audio recording capabilities--it's always either staticy or has a low bitrate.


----------



## vita1ce

After reading some info on power supply i realized that my PSU has multi rails. i think its 4x12, and someone told me that the its way lower than what it says on the box (700). How much lower do you think it is? cuz i hope it can still keep up with the graphic card.


----------



## Phædrus241

I used a Rocketfish 700w for a while, it actually isn't a bad power supply. It's a bit mediocre for 700w, but it would stand in well for a 600w unit. I ran a Radeon 4870 on it, but without overclocking.


----------

